# any ideas???



## shazb (Nov 3, 2010)

My husband is going to be working in Dubai Silicone Oasis and will be living there initially, I will be joining him at a later date, can you suggest any good places to live that wont make the commute to long?

Also what is the public transport system like? I did a search and the results were unbelievable??? would it really take 2 hours to get from Arabian Ranches to dubai silicone Oasis by public transport!! 

So confused????????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We really don't have a great public transport system unless you are centrally based. Most Metro stations are now open and there are way more buses than there used to be, but for somewhere out of town like Silicon Oasis you must have a car.

The closest main areas to live are Arabian Ranches or Mirdiff, but your options will depend on your budget.
-


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I certainly don't think that a car is a necessity. Yeah the buses are crap but Taxi's are excellent, fairly cheap, and can be ordered to your door. Thats the way I would go to start.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

you can search for nearest bus stop, i think it'd be number 365. nearest metro should be al rashidiya. 
hope this helps


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Live at Arabian Ranches - there is a nice little shopping centre there and a bus link with the Metro at Mall of The Emirates. Taxi between AR and SO is cheap (compared with uk).


----------



## shazb (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, will definately look into Arabian Ranches. 

I will be looking for work within a school or day care centre, are there any at Arabian Ranches or would I need to look further afield. I probably wont be coming until next year but need to see what is available for me too.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are lots of schools and daycare centres all over Dubai (you can use google or stickies at top of page) but only 1 at Arabian Ranches.
I suggest you get a book called The Dubai Explorer from Amazon. It will give you an idea of the different areas and what they offer. 
I get the feeling you do not drive - this will restrict where you live and work, public transport in Dubai is nothing like the UK and although we have the Metro it is only really of use if you live by a station along the Sheik Zayed Road.


----------



## shazb (Nov 3, 2010)

I drive but my hubby doesnt. So Arabian Ranches will probably be best to start. 

I have a box full of books on the way from Amazon as we speak!!!

Thank you


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Explorer is a great suggestion.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Explorer is a great suggestion.


Which is exactly why buying a copy is the first thing I suggest in the sticky thread....
-


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

*Transport*

My husband worked in Silicone Oasis, he needed to hire a car (it's easy). I didn't want to live that far out, it's a bit out of the way!! The roads are busy, the bus service is frequent, but I still haven't sorted it out where they go. Taxi service is good and reasonably priced, the train service is good but doesn't go to Silicone Oasis. 
Good Luck 



shazb said:


> My husband is going to be working in Dubai Silicone Oasis and will be living there initially, I will be joining him at a later date, can you suggest any good places to live that wont make the commute to long?
> 
> Also what is the public transport system like? I did a search and the results were unbelievable??? would it really take 2 hours to get from Arabian Ranches to dubai silicone Oasis by public transport!!
> 
> So confused????????


----------

